# Bale wagon capacity?



## tdjjjs (Nov 16, 2009)

How may bales can a 9x18 bale wagon with baskets hold approximately. I'm talking about those kicker wagons which are just a hay rack with a frame around it to hold the bales in after the kicker throws them up on top.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

tdjjjs said:


> How may bales can a 9x18 bale wagon with baskets hold approximately. I'm talking about those kicker wagons which are just a hay rack with a frame around it to hold the bales in after the kicker throws them up on top.


Don't have 9X18 wagons, mine are 8X18 by 8 feet high. Can get from 125 to 150 max on them depending how level the ground is and how they land in the wagon. With 12% more width I would think the capacity would increase accordingly for the same hieght.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

If you are just kicking the bales on, probably 120 to 150 depending on bale size, like FCF said above. If you have someone stacking the hay, about 200 bales.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We used to get 200 on a 9x18 with minimal stacking. Fully stacked they will take 300 bales but the 8 ton running gears don't like that very well unless they are well maintained.



Josh in WNY said:


> If you are just kicking the bales on, probably 120 to 150 depending on bale size, like FCF said above. If you have someone stacking the hay, about 200 bales.


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

Using a 15 bale grapple I can put 36 bales per layer and go about 6-7(216-252) layers high, but it needs to strapped and that's on a 8 1/2 X 20 wagon with 8 & 10 ton gears.
I would like to try a 22 or 24 foot wagon so I can place 3 clutches of bales (45 bales) per layer, that would allow me to load 315 bales 7 high.


----------

